# Spring Break! In Fairbanks?



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

My kid had spring break last week. Instead of going somewhere warm like we did when I was a kid (like St. George or Southern California), we drove to Fairbanks. :shock: 
Low temps were -15, high temps in the upper teens.

We went to check out Ice Alaska, the world ice art championships, and loved it. I haven't had time to look through all our photos yet, but here are a few.
http://www.icealaska.com/


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You DROVE to Fairbanks?? :shock: 

How long did that take?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> You DROVE to Fairbanks?? :shock:
> 
> How long did that take?


Sorry, I should have prefaced that - I moved my family to Wasilla about a year and a half ago, so it was 6 hours. About like Salt Lake to Vegas, minus the sandstone


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy cow! Checked out that website ....amazing! Unbelievable what those folks can do! Woulda definitely been worth a 6 hour drive in my book!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

ice festival would have been fun to go to


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

That is so cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fairbanks is a cool little town. I drove there in 03. Took 5 days to get there, but only 4 to get home. Came home in January so we missed the ice show.


----------

